# Msg from Susan Martinez at wyn.com



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

Okay, read the notice that Plantiff's lawyers in a class action lawsuit in Arkansas (i think) wanted out email addresses and names. And our Wyndham is being forced to (perhaps) give it up. Skimmed this email. Went back to reread it except it has been recalled.

Recalled email ?? I hit the details button on the address line ... and I get about 100 email address. Lots of Wyndham owners some of whom I know via TUG posts.  Original email is NOT around anymore - the one about disclosing names.

Susan Martinez needs better computer skills, IMHO.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, read the notice that Plantiff's lawyers in a class action lawsuit in Arkansas (i think) wanted out email addresses and names. And our Wyndham is being forced to (perhaps) give it up. Skimmed this email. Went back to reread it except it has been recalled.
> 
> Recalled email ?? I hit the details button on the address line ... and I get about 100 email address. Lots of Wyndham owners some of whom I know via TUG posts.  Original email is NOT around anymore - the one about disclosing names.
> 
> Susan Martinez needs better computer skills, IMHO.



It appears I may be somehow involved in this matter based on the E-Mail you made reference to.  I do not have a clue why at this time.  The phone number just answers and basically said just leave a message and they will contact you within three days.  I think everyone should call and see how it affects them.  That is assuming they are retuning calls at this point.  I hope so, they contacted me on this matter and I would hope there would be some sort of clarifying conversation and/or E-Mail.

Dear Wyndham Vacations Resorts Owner:
Wyndham Vacation Resorts and Wyndham Vacation Ownership (collectively, “WVO”) are vigorously defending claims brought against us in a case being heard in Alabama. The judge in the case recently ruled that WVO must provide the names, addresses, telephone numbers and e-mail addresses of a number of Wyndham owners, including you.
Please understand that we take privacy very seriously, and did all we could to protect yours in this matter, opposing the plaintiffs’ requests for your personal information. We have been ordered by the Court to provide it. 
As a result, you may be contacted by the opposing parties in this case, or their lawyers. We want to underscore that in the absence of a subpoena you are not, however, under any obligation to communicate with or otherwise cooperate with anyone who may contact you regarding this lawsuit. 
We apologize to you in advance for any inconvenience which may result from this matter.
If you have any questions regarding this matter, please do not respond to this email. Rather, contact our Consumer Affairs Department at 407-626-5584.
Sincerely,
Consumer Affairs Department
Office of the General Counsel
Wyndham Vacation Ownership, Inc.

Just an interesting side point.  When I tried within the last hour or so to go into this forum the way I usally do (Tugs Wyndham as keywords in Google) all I get is some message that says Internet Explorer cannot connect to the Drug Company site.  I had to use different key words and hook up to the site through the Tugs Main page then click on the Wyndham board.

Good news for me.  I can get into this forum the way I usally do now.  3:53 p.m.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

Did you get everyone's email address????

R and c 23 ... you are there.

glenn.ben... is there
lwwcindy is there

in the first 50 named email direct addresses ... that I recognize personally


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Did you get everyone's email address????



The primaries appear to be listed.  All us small people appear to have got blind copies.  I do not wish to post the E-Mails here nor through Tugs (no offense to Tugs).  I will send you a E-Mail if you want it.  My e-mail is rrlongwell@verizon.net.  I can then hit the reply button if you want.  Same goes for the other regular posters that have helped me over time (positive or negitive counts).

Just figured out how to read the massive list.  I am showing a whole lot more once I figured out how to get at the ones that did not show initially on the E-Mail.  My name is on that list way down towards the bottom.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Did you get everyone's email address????
> 
> R and c 23 ... you are there.
> 
> ...



Yes, we got the email, too.  And it's so ironic because I was talking with another Wyndham owner friend on the phone, who told me, "I just got the strangest email from Wyndham."


----------



## learnalot (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you know the nature of the lawsuit?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Do yiu know the nature of the lawsuit?



I do not, it is probably Public Record in Alabama.  If someone has the case number, parties, caption, the name of the specific court it is in, etc.  Please post it.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

My copy was recalled. But the recall email noticed listed a very long list of personal email addresses.

Hence, I can't see the original anymore.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

You cannot see the email anymore?  Why is that?  I can see mine still.  I am so excited to have all of these email addresses.  We can communicate now.  You know what I am talking about.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

Robert,
Are you on a "blind" email list? Can you see the hundreds of real email addresses?

Cindy,
Why do you think of the 500,000 owners we are on a "special" list? The email was replaced with a "recalled" of the email. Body of text is gone - some computer characters - reminds me of the old mainframe style.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 23, 2011)

So Wyndham is being sued...surprise surprise

And part of their defense is to prevent the court from contacting other owners for their input

Sounds like the godfather killing off the witnesses in his trial.  Do you think Wyndham would go that far?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think this is a list of VIP Platinum members.  Yvonne is there, too.  

I can see all of the email addresses and the original message.  Totally cool!  This is great.  Guess who's going to get fired?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Robert,
> Are you on a "blind" email list? Can you see the hundreds of real email addresses?
> 
> Cindy,
> Why do you think of the 500,000 owners we are on a "special" list? The email was replaced with a "recalled" of the email. Body of text is gone - some computer characters - reminds me of the old mainframe style.



I will count them.  Will be right back.  I count 46 on my "To Block"  Am on the phone with Wyndham.  They are saying that the person the Wyndham E-Mail is from is part of the Wyndham Legal Department and confirmed that is a valid Wyndham E-Mail address.  They also indicted that they are not aware of the lawsuit made reference to in Alabama.  I asked to be transferred and they indicated that that would not be necessary then backbacked down a tad and said they would transfer me.  They just left me on hold until I gave up.  Wish others better luck.

Just figured out how to see the massive list.  I am on it towards the bottom.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

ronparise said:


> So Wyndham is being sued...surprise surprise
> 
> And part of their defense is to prevent the court from contacting other owners for their input
> 
> Sounds like the godfather killing off the witnesses in his trial.  Do you think Wyndham would go that far?



Possably, my earlier disputes with Wyndham, I had a room tossed at Shawness Mountain.  I was chased down by their Security car after I was waived onto Governor's Green and given the third degree (TV cop type stop), attemped theft of a partial case of sode at Atlantic City, and attempted theft of a laptop and luggage at Atlantic City.  All involved a running dispute and various Wyndham resorts demands I give Wyndham and or something called the "Wyndham Trust" UDI and fixed week deeds and buy Access deeds.  This is after their Legal Department (Jeff Cohen) wanted me gone from the Wyndham system.  One salesperson at Skyline Tower that felt sorry for me told me that Jeff Cohn was the one making contact with the various resorts cordinating the harassment.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

So Susan Martinez is a collector for Wyndham Corporate?

http://www.digital-collector.com/collectormagazine/200809/?pg=54#pg54

I thought she might be Deanne Gabel's replacement.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So Susan Martinez is a collector for Wyndham Corporate?
> 
> http://www.digital-collector.com/collectormagazine/200809/?pg=54#pg54
> 
> I thought she might be Deanne Gabel's replacement.



Might be her former job ... collections. Wonder if she is a lawyer or law clerk?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Might be her former job ... collections. Wonder if she is a lawyer or law clerk?



From the Internet:

Susan Martinez's Experience 
Paralegal Wyndham Vacation Ownership 
Public Company; 10,001+ employees; WYN; Hospitality industry 

Currently holds this position


----------



## learnalot (Aug 23, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> From the Internet:
> 
> Susan Martinez's Experience
> Paralegal Wyndham Vacation Ownership
> ...



Soon to be FORMER contact info, I expect.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Soon to be FORMER contact info, I expect.



Her only defense, I suspect, when this is done if she was directed by an Attorney to do this.  Then she will probably stay and the Attorney will go.  Apparently they tried a full or partial recall of their E-Mail message shortly after it was sent.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 23, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Her only defense, I suspect, when this is done if she was directed by an Attorney to do this.  Then she will probably stay and the Attorney will go.  Apparently they tried a full or partial recall of their E-Mail message shortly after it was sent.



The problem isn't that she sent the email but that the addresses were visible.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

learnalot said:


> The problem isn't that she sent the email but that the addresses were visible.



That to.  I think there has already been a reference to the effect that since they were so nice to provide the E-Mail address, that clears the way for direct communication among a large number of owners.  

Also, I do not think that list is the VIP list, it would be way to small, I think.  It very well be what Wyndham Sales refers to the as the Mega Renters.


----------



## north (Aug 23, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I will count them.  Will be right back.  I count 46 on my "To Block"  .



I think you will have to count again.  I copied all the e-mail addresses to Word and replaced the ";".  There were 603 occurences of ";", so the total will be 604 e-mail addresses.

I just received an apology for the human mistake, and earlier today, I received the first spam.

Thore


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

Let's not call anyone who tries to contact our fellow Wyndham members "spammers."  We have one another's email addresses now, and it's good for all of us, not bad.  Do not make it out as a bad thing that other Wyndham owners, possibly very much like you, if you are angry about the constant degradation of our benefits.  And the guest fees imposed are even worse.  

The reason Wyndham is so upset is obvious: They know they just gave us, on a silver platter, the information we need to organize and possibly do something as a group.


----------



## melschey (Aug 23, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> Okay, read the notice that Plantiff's lawyers in a class action lawsuit in Arkansas (i think) wanted out email addresses and names. And our Wyndham is being forced to (perhaps) give it up. Skimmed this email. Went back to reread it except it has been recalled.
> 
> Recalled email ?? I hit the details button on the address line ... and I get about 100 email address. Lots of Wyndham owners some of whom I know via TUG posts.  Original email is NOT around anymore - the one about disclosing names.
> 
> Susan Martinez needs better computer skills, IMHO.



IMHO Wyndham doesn't give a hoot about our privacy they just want prevent owners frome communicating with each other. We had the same problem with WorldMark. Even though our governing documents states that owners have the right to the owner list for the purpose club related business, Wyndham refused to comply on the grounds of privacy. It was only under court order that one owner finally  received the list. Wyndham is terrified at the thought of owners actually being able to freely comunicate with each other. Anyone have an idea Why?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

north said:


> I think you will have to count again.  I copied all the e-mail addresses to Word and replaced the ";".  There were 603 occurences of ";", so the total will be 604 e-mail addresses.
> 
> I just received an apology for the human mistake, and earlier today, I received the first spam.
> 
> Thore



Thanks for counting them.  Also, in response to an earlier post, I like the idea of organizing.

Here is the apolgy:

Dear Valued Owner:



As you know, in an effort to inform you about a case being heard in Alabama, earlier today you received a timely email from one of our long-time associates.  In the delivery process, she made an honest and human error by inadvertently displaying the email addresses of all recipients.  We sincerely apologize for this mistake, which she deeply regrets making.  



I want to reiterate again that we vigorously protect your personal information and can understand if you have a concern.  Please know that we take this issue seriously and are taking measures to prevent a similar occurrence. 



Thank you for your understanding and continued loyalty.  As we previously mentioned, if you have any questions regarding the Alabama case, please contact our Consumer Affairs Department at 407-626-5584.



Sincerely,



Jeffrey R. Cohen

Senior Vice President, Legal

Office of the General Counsel

Wyndham Vacation Ownership, Inc


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

north said:


> I just received an apology for the human mistake, and earlier today, I received the first spam.
> 
> Thore


This is called damage control, not our damage, but Wyndham's damage.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2011)

I fully enjoyed my 3 beers tonight. And as I stated in a prior post, she needs better computer skills.  

PS I have gotten no spam. Yet!


----------



## north (Aug 23, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Let's not call anyone who tries to contact our fellow Wyndham members "spammers."  We have one another's email addresses now, and it's good for all of us, not bad.  Do not make it out as a bad thing that other Wyndham owners, possibly very much like you, if you are angry about the constant degradation of our benefits.  And the guest fees imposed are even worse.
> 
> The reason Wyndham is so upset is obvious: They know they just gave us, on a silver platter, the information we need to organize and possibly do something as a group.



I agree with you that it is a good thing to have the possibility to send e-mails to other Wyndham owners. But the e-mail I received, and I think you have received it too, is an advertisment for renting.  The web-site has a list of Wyndham rentals + "Maxim Presents The Real Swimsuit DVD Vol 1".  Maybe the DVD is to get insipiration to buy a new swimsuit before you book a beach holiday resort.   I still think this message is spam, and the e-mail address of the sender is not in the list of the original message.

Thore


----------



## ronparise (Aug 23, 2011)

here is one reference I found on http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com 

_A source told me about a lawsuit filed in Alabama where some “mega-owners” are suing Wyndham for, amongst other charges, breach of contract and fraud. Seems the owners weren’t informed that Wyndham claims to have the right to change the benefits of the program (cunningly tucked away in that blue comic-book sized handout called the “Trust Agreement and Accompanying Documents”).

They can do this anytime they please, without notice or consent. Listen to this pissed off owner:


Wyndham employees stack the board of directors of the Wyndham Homeowners Association—and what they say goes. There are no timeshare owners on the board at all. In the past few years, Wyndham owners have lost the right to transfer points between owners and “VIP Platinum” owners—those with over a million points—have lost the promised benefit of unlimited free guest certificates. This was a BIG motivation for them to make the $100k plus purchase from Wyndham. Indeed, one of my former clients claims to have made over $160,000 in rentals in a single year.  Seems the mega-owners were taking the Wyndham sales reps at their word—“You should buy our product to make a lot of money on rentals!”  Now they only get 15 free guest certs per million. After that they have to pay a fee of at least $99 for an online guest certificate.

I’ve been informed that the attorneys for the owners in this case’s discovery process have asked Wyndham for copies of the recordings I made or commissioned of Wyndham representatives promising to be “personal representatives” who would provide actual assistance in booking the rentals and getting the income._

Im not sure but this may be the case

_Sirmon et al v. Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc. et al
Share|  
Plaintiffs:	Brannon H Sirmon , Cynthia B Sirmon , Spencer C Sirmon  and Richard S Sirmon 
Defendants:	Wyndham Vacation Resorts, Inc., Wyndham Vacation Ownership and Resort Condominiums International, LLC

Case Number:	7:2010cv02717
Filed:	October 7, 2010

Court:	Alabama Northern District Court
Office:	Western         Office
County:	Tuscaloosa
Presiding Judge:	L Scott Coogler

Nature of Suit:	Contract - Other Contract
Cause:	28:1332
Jurisdiction:	Diversity        
Jury Demanded By:	Plaintiff        

Access additional case information on PACER
Use the links below to access additional information about this case on the US Court's PACER system. A subscription to PACER is required.
Access this case on the Alabama Northern District Court's Electronic Court Filings (ECF) System_


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

north said:


> I agree with you that it is a good thing to have the possibility to send e-mails to other Wyndham owners. But the e-mail I received, and I think you have received it too, is an advertisment for renting.  The web-site has a list of Wyndham rentals + *"Maxim Presents The Real Swimsuit DVD Vol 1".  Maybe the DVD is to get insipiration to buy a new swimsuit before you book a beach holiday resort.   I still think this message is spam, and the e-mail address of the sender is not in the list of the original message.*Thore



Nah, I didn't get that spam about Maxim swimsuit DVD.  :rofl: 

I am glad you agree that it's a good thing for us all to have emails for other Wyndham owners, probably big-point owners.  I know several people from that list who own a lot more than we do.


----------



## pagosajim (Aug 23, 2011)

It took all of 8 minutes from the original message for me to receive the solicitation from a timeshare rental site using that same email list.

I'm pretty sure I recognize the originator's name from here and/or the Wyndham Resorts Forum.  I guess potential profit outweighs privacy in their book.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 23, 2011)

pagosajim said:


> It took all of 8 minutes from the original message for me to receive the solicitation from a timeshare rental site using that same email list.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I recognize the originator's name from here and/or the Wyndham Resorts Forum.  I guess potential profit outweighs privacy in their book.



The below is the from and sent lines from the spam message I received.  It had an address block that looked a whole lot like the one from Wyndham.  

From: adam morrison 
Sent: Tuesday, August 23, 2011 2:30 PM


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 23, 2011)

pagosajim said:


> It took all of 8 minutes from the original message for me to receive the solicitation from a timeshare rental site using that same email list.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I recognize the originator's name from here and/or the Wyndham Resorts Forum.  I guess potential profit outweighs privacy in their book.



Privacy is underrated, when we now have the email addresses of other Wyndham owners.  I am ecstatic.  And what if some of those people in that email list are struggling to use their points, because transfers are no longer allowed, and they feel stuck with their points.  

Our benefits were taken away from us, and some people have no idea where to turn.  

Maybe some of these owners know others who are unsure how to use their points.  

I received two such emails and was glad to see that some owners may get the help they need to use their points this year.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 23, 2011)

I for one was livid when they took away the ability to transfer points.  EVERY survey I do I work in the fact that they should NEVER have taken that ability away from us.

Doing away with the 28,000 point RCI exchanges really made me see red as well.  It's no wonder that you can get Wyndham points contracts for free.


----------



## bamasteve (Aug 24, 2011)

ronparise said:


> here is one reference I found on http://mywyndhamlawsuit.com
> 
> Im not sure but this may be the case
> 
> ...






Sirmon looks to be a big time renter.  http://www.ricksirmon.com/    With the recession many folks are trying to rent out their points.  Rentals are barely covering maintenance.  I could see how this affects his business.


----------



## sunorsnow (Aug 24, 2011)

I have to apologize to everyone who received the same spam e-mail I received yesterday.  (It was a link to some guy's ebay store, which had some sort of Maxim product mixed in with Wyndham rentals.)  

I replied to the guy telling him he should not be soliciting people (and basically told him he was an idiot because he was soliciting other renters).  I mistakenly hit "reply all" out of habit, and my initial response went to everyone he sent his e-mail to.  My second response basically said "shame on you" for soliciting people like that.  I rent timeshares as a business so that I can stay home with my kids, but would NEVER send out a mass solicitation like that.  I was totally annoyed.

I hope everyone marked his e-mail as spam, so that his e-mails will get blocked on the server side.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2011)

I would think people that are on the list of E-Mails released by Wyndham would not want to use the E-Mail list for commericial purposes.  I think it is a safe assumtion that since Jeff Cohan has now appeared as the sender of the makeshift appology, that Wyndham Legal is now monitoring this site and it may be a good way for them to come under special problems from Wyndham.  For example, I have not released the list to anyone at this point, however, Wyndham reservations now advised that they are passing using my oldest points first and now drawing from next year.  Result, I am loss 63,750 points.  Hope the lawsuit wins.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2011)

You are losing some current year's points?   What is the reason they give for forcing you to abandon a current use year bunch of points?  That's not okay.  

I am personally sick of the $99 fees, which are higher than RCI and II for a guest fee, and we were promised unlimited guests as Platinum.  Pretty soon they will be adding additional fees, because they can do whatever they want.  This is why it's GOOD to have so many email addresses of fellow owners.  I wish they would all find their way to TUG.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> You are losing some current year's points?   What is the reason they give for forcing you to abandon a current use year bunch of points?  That's not okay.
> 
> I am personally sick of the $99 fees, which are higher than RCI and II for a guest fee, and we were promised unlimited guests as Platinum.  Pretty soon they will be adding additional fees, because they can do whatever they want.  This is why it's GOOD to have so many email addresses of fellow owners.  I wish they would all find their way to TUG.



I cancelled a reservation that created the points to use by December 31, 2011.  I understand how that could happen.  I ask to book a reservation with those points so I would not lose them and she would not.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 24, 2011)

Did she give ANY kind of justification for refusing to use your oldest (or canceled) points?

I think I would have been talking to her supervisor and then, if necessary, her supervisors supervisor etc etc etc.


----------



## sunorsnow (Aug 24, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> I cancelled a reservation that created the points to use by December 31, 2011.  I understand how that could happen.  I ask to book a reservation with those points so I would not lose them and she would not.



I would call Owner Relations to discuss the situation.  They cannot refuse to make a reservation for you if the points have not expired, unless the reservation is in 2012.

I received a SECOND spam e-mail today as a result of e-mail addresses being sent.  This time from "Shellys Reasonable Rentals."  (That is not a grammar mistake on my part.....that's how she spells it, without an apostrophe.)  

Renters need to realize that they cannot solicit people via e-mail if those people did not subscribe to their e-mails.  It will bite them in the butt, because when enough people mark their e-mails as "spam," e-mails will be blocked on the server side and they won't even have a clue that the e-mails aren't going through.  Their legitimate clients won't even be able to contact them anymore.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2011)

sunorsnow said:


> ...Renters need to realize that they cannot solicit people via e-mail if those people did not subscribe to their e-mails.  It will bite them in the butt, because when enough people mark their e-mails as "spam," e-mails will be blocked on the server side and they won't even have a clue that the e-mails aren't going through. * Their legitimate clients won't even be able to contact them anymore*.



In Wyndham-land I guess this would be an upside to Wyndham posting all those emails ... Wyndham rental's competition not getting their emails.:annoyed:


----------



## DannyMary (Aug 24, 2011)

*email addresses*



rrlongwell said:


> Thanks for counting them.  Also, in response to an earlier post, I like the idea of organizing.
> 
> Here is the apolgy:
> 
> ...



I have copied the email addresses to a word file and a text file.  I have things I would like to discuss with other members later.  It concerns being lied to by salesmen on two occassions and the first may bankrupt us. It occurred at Atlantic City at Wyndham.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2011)

DannyMary said:


> I have copied the email addresses to a word file and a text file.  I have things I would like to discuss with other members later.  It concerns being lied to by salesmen on two occassions and the first may bankrupt us. It occurred at Atlantic City at Wyndham.



You have our sympathies.  I hope you don't go bankrupt over Wyndham, but I could definitely see it happen to someone.  Welcome to TUG.   Maybe we can help.  We have been known to help a few people along the way.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 24, 2011)

DannyMary said:


> I have copied the email addresses to a word file and a text file.  I have things I would like to discuss with other members later.  It concerns being lied to by salesmen on two occassions and the first may bankrupt us. It occurred at Atlantic City at Wyndham.




How long ago did you the most recent incident happen to you?


----------



## sunorsnow (Aug 24, 2011)

You know what's funny about the most recent spam e-mail I received?  Her mass e-mail goes against her own privacy policy!  http://www.shellysrentals.com/privacy-policy.html


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2011)

John Monaweck, Consumer Affairs returned my call.  He said  that a family out of Alabama sued Wyndham last October and he indicated that he was not allowed to say anything about it.  He would not even give a brief description of the major issues that are subject to the complaint.  He indicated the complaint was 10 pages long.  He said the case is currently in the discovery phase.  He indicated the names Wyndham selected to turn over to the court were probably the Mega Renter designation combined with high point owners.  They turned over the names, addresses, telephone numbers, and e-mail addresses.  It has been less than a week since they turned the information over.   He did indicated that there were a whole list of things they did not like the way the program operated.  When asked if this suit had anything to do with the departure of Ms. Gable and Mr. Byrd, he indicated that Mr. Bryd left first to go to a different company and shortly thereafter Ms. Gable left.  Both before the lawsuit was filed.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 24, 2011)

I had dealings with Deane Gable and could not have been more pleased with the way she handled things.


----------



## sunorsnow (Aug 24, 2011)

I received a phone call from an attorney in Alabama about 2-3 months ago.  His name was Kent McCain, Rick Sirmon's attorney.  I'm guessing this is the same lawsuit he discussed with me.  He was looking for information about Wyndham and other renters, and said he got my information from public records.  I'm sure that's not the case.  I'm oh so very curious about this lawsuit and would like to get the courage to sue Wyndham myself.  I worked hard to fight them 2 years ago, but the attorney general's office wouldn't pay attention to anyone.  I had to let it go because it was consuming too much of my time and energy that needed to be dedicated to my two little ones.  (Actually, I was pregnant with my second at the time, so it was also too hard on my already tired body and mind!)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 24, 2011)

It amazes me is the term "megarenter" was from the era of multiple member ids with one family owning, platinum owners due to numerous PFD deeds, and working the system. I understand most of these owners had MILLIONS of Wyndham points under their member numbers. One poster here on TUG who identified herself as a MegaRenter had 14 Million Wyndham points. And she was not the largest. I think she had 6-8 Member numbers. (Please PM me if this info needs to be corrected). Plus, by using the Points Transfer feature, the megarenters of yester-year could acquire millions of more points to book rentals.

I guess the new definition has worked its way into the "zyogot" class - I have no wheres close to that number of points.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> It amazes me is the term "megarenter" was from the era of multiple member ids with one family owning, platinum owners due to numerous PFD deeds, and working the system. I understand most of these owners had MILLIONS of Wyndham points under their member numbers ...



I have a few points (not counting developer points for new purchases) that are just under 1 million 100 points.  My my extended family, my family, and a few friends are the only people I rent to.  I guess the current definition of mega-renter is way less now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 24, 2011)

We all have to be careful with any information we share with anyone who just cold calls.  You never know who could be calling....

I was talking to another big renter of Wyndham yesterday (we are considered big renters ourselves), and he was trying to talk to another owner about Wyndham and a lawsuit that particular gentleman wanted to start a while back.  

He knew this guy was a renter who was unhappy in January of 2009, but this formerly angry guy was actually defending Wyndham in the conversation.  Not really defending, but there were a lot of positive things he said, like, "If Wyndham does anything to stop future owners from renting, they will probably grandfather us in."  What?  Doubtful we will get grandfathered in.  

That's not the same guy I talked to in 2009 who was really upset about Wyndham's new guest fees.  What happened to his ire?  Inquiring minds want to know.  Did Wyn scare him off?  Threaten him with loss of benefits, if he continued to complain?  I think those are probably exactly the kinds of things Wyndham can and would do.

Edited to add: Actually, now I think he did sue, did win, and is under a gag order not to say what he won in the suit.


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 24, 2011)

We didn't get the email (unless I accidentally deleted it), and we are plat owners.  We are certainly not mega renters though and only have ~1.2 million points.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 24, 2011)

lisa1001 said:


> We didn't get the email (unless I accidentally deleted it), and we are plat owners.  We are certainly not mega renters though and only have ~1.2 million points.



Hi Lisa,

How long have you guys been Platinum?  I am thinking that the court order may pertain to owners from a particular period of time.  You know how sometimes with class action suits they will say something like "if you had a cellular contract with XYZ company between x date and y date..."  I think that might be the case here.


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 24, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Hi Lisa,
> 
> How long have you guys been Platinum?  I am thinking that the court order may pertain to owners from a particular period of time.  You know how sometimes with class action suits they will say something like "if you had a cellular contract with XYZ company between x date and y date..."  I think that might be the case here.



We've been plat about 6 or 7 years.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 24, 2011)

lisa1001 said:


> We've been plat about 6 or 7 years.



Longer than us by a bunch.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 24, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Longer than us by a bunch.



Hmm.  A mystery then.  Maybe it's the multiple deeds.


----------



## sunorsnow (Aug 25, 2011)

Is anyone else getting phone call after phone call this afternoon with solicitations??  I just got FOUR in a row from different companies, saying I inquired about something online!  I'm wondering if it has anything to do with Wyndham releasing information, though the timing could just be a coincidence.  We're on the no-call list and I definitely do not appreciate people calling over and over again while my kiddo is napping.


----------



## lisa1001 (Aug 25, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Hmm.  A mystery then.  Maybe it's the multiple deeds.



Totally a mystery as we have multiple deeds as well.  We have it all:multiple deeds, pics and resale points.


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have multiple deeds, a pic and resale points as well and did not receive the email and have not received any more scam phone calls than I usually do.  Probably less that I have at times.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 26, 2011)

This may be of interest to some, restoring VIP priveledges to resale contracts would be a great thing if the court case can prevail.  I just completed phase I of testing Old Town Alexandria's sales pitch to buy more points (which I absolutly do not need to do the experiment), that is based on the assurtion that a 1 million plus account could use all points within the 60 express window and half could be used personnally and half rented through the sales staff, Extra Holidays, or by myself.  I did not test the rental portion for renting 1 million points and using 1 million points (that is Phase II which I will leave to others that may be interested) but I did convert the 1 million plus to 2 million plus to actual usage over a 12 month period.  The availability was  for the resorts I use.  The "Sales Weasels" at Old Town that know how to write were right on the usage portion of this.

Update:  An attorney for the Alabama Lawsuit has been in touch via E-Mail wanting to set up an interview.  I will be sending him some docs and grant the interview.  I hope others contacted will follow suit.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2011)

Just talked with the Attorney for the Alabama Lawsuit.  He is OK.  He was interested in, among other things, if I new of anyone that bought Wyndham timeshares from Wyndham were part of the sales pitch was that you could rent the points to others.  For anyone in this catagorie, if you like you can cite this message, please give him a call.  A number of people, I noticed, that rent points have indicated they are Platium membes in their own right.  I believe  he would absolutly like to chat with you.  The begining of an organization?

Kent McCain, Esq.
McCain Lawyers, LLC
2003 McCain Parkway
Suite 200
Pelham,Alabama 35124

The thought just occurred to me that establishing that Wyndham is still using the sales pitch in its varying forms of buy a new timeshare and rent some use some is still in use.  A listing of locations I am sure would be helpful.  If this could be established, it may go along way in helping getting rental related rights restored to people renting timeshares.

Phone : 205-663-3000
Fax: 205-409-0535


----------



## cbm32 (Aug 27, 2011)

I dont see a big difference between them promising to rent points and promising to helpy you rent the weeks you reserve with the points.

Every single one of them tells me that they will personally help me rent weeks to others and using a fraction of my points doing so will result in ALL of my MF's being covered by the revenue.  Of course they say that they officially can not use that as a selling point but they will do it for me.

Well if every single one of them in multiple locations is promising the same thing......well I think that is pretty good evidence that they are all being coached to use that crap.

Of  have bought 2 developer contracts and never had ONE of the sales weasel actually try to help me rent anything at all.  Of course I didnt buy based on that particular lie but on other lies.  When I informed Deane Gabel of the other lies an investigation was done each time and both contract were eventually cancelled and all money refunded.  Both cancelations took place months after the purchases too.  

I will continue to do "Owner updates" but in the future I will record the sales pitch and IF I am told something that actually might make it worth buying, that point will have to be put in writing and signed by both the sales weasel AND his/her supervisor.  Then if they do not perform I will ask for cancelation AND punitive damages.


----------



## Jennie (Aug 30, 2011)

I received the same Email but I own only one 140,000 contract bought about 4 years ago for a couple of hundred dollars on Ebay . I use it every year for a one week vacation at my home resort


----------



## learnalot (Aug 30, 2011)

Jennie said:


> I received the same Email but I own only one 140,000 contract bought about 4 years ago for a couple of hundred dollars on Ebay . I use it every year for a one week vacation at my home resort



That's weird.  Maybe the previous owner did a lot of rentals so they had somehow tagged that contract number and now that is attached to your account?  I don't know.  Who ever knows what they are thinking?


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 30, 2011)

Jennie said:


> I received the same Email


Suspect you landed there because they know of your previous involvement with TS lawsuits.  
The initial premise of the email was specific to an exiting Alabama lawsuit.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> ...  I wish they would all find their way to TUG.



Maybe they will.  

Welcome, Fellow Wyndham Owners!


----------



## Jennie (Aug 31, 2011)

BellaWyn said:


> Suspect you landed there because they know of your previous involvement with TS lawsuits.
> The initial premise of the email was specific to an exiting Alabama lawsuit.



That's what I was thinking too. But I'm never quite sure that they are organized enough to "connect the dots".


----------



## BellaWyn (Aug 31, 2011)

Jennie said:


> That's what I was thinking too. But I'm never quite sure that they are organized enough to "connect the dots".


Well...  there's "connecting" and then there's "CONNECTING!"  3yo's can connect dots....   "Look Mommy....  Pretty!"    :rofl:


----------



## SusanN (Sep 1, 2011)

*Wyndham Law Suit*

Does anyone have the filing summary from Alabama?  I see lots of comments but not the actual complaint being presented.


----------

